# CALLING ALL PUPPIES!!!



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Lets see them puppies!!!!  POST EM UP!!! If your dog isn't a puppy anymore, post a picture of when he or she was a puppy!

Helena @ 8 weeks... now 3 and a half years...


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwww how cute you guys  Here's a pic of Dosia at about 4 or 5 weeks old with his litter at the kennel


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Here's da Bud Man with my friend.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Edward at 6 wks..









Gabe at 3 months old..








with his sister Heaven....









Ivy at 6 weeks old...









My boys off CH Maggie they are 3 months old here...









Flash at 8 weeks...









My Twlight litter at 6 weeks...


----------



## Goddess (Oct 16, 2010)

*Stand Up!*

All the PITS out there please STAND UP!









Goddess at 10 weeks


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

my Dre dogg as a pup.. in the middle.. not sure of the age though










Diesel.. 11 weeks (current)


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Baby Belly with Genna








belly's first night home








Rudi at 5 weeks when we picked her out








when we brought her home


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

*Baby Lex*



















Lex vs his arch nemesis - The phone Book:









*Lily:*


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

LOVE LOVE LOVE puppy pictures!!! Here are some of Gargamel. 3 weeks and then 2 at 3 months


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Cali Love at 7 weeks
















loki at 11 weeks








luna at 10 weeks


----------



## A-Train (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Jerretb (Oct 11, 2010)

Zeek 6 weeks old!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Adorable puppies everyone!! Keep them coming!!!


----------



## spatulars (Sep 30, 2010)

Wee Puppies!

Leela at 9/10 weeks:










Leela 9/10 weeks - super wiggler:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

None of these are my puppies, but hey they are still adorable right?

































Baby Clyde is in this picture


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

This is our puppy girl from the first time we saw her.










She was feisty as a pup and is even feistier










She makes us laugh a lot


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

This is our guy Dooney. He is just a few points from being a ADBA champ. It is amazing he was ever this little


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Aimee those pups are darling!!! Ruby Dooney is adorable!!!


----------



## dooneyzoeymom (Oct 17, 2010)

Shes Got Heart Aimee those pups are darling!!! Rudy Dooney is adorable!!!...:woof:

Thanks! I am there mom... 



I love this posts Love little puppies... Wished the stayed that size forever.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

aww everyone's pups are so cute!
here's bella at 2, 3 and 4 months old

@ 2 months

















@ 3 months

























@ 4 months - now


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Aimee those pups are darling!!! Rudy Dooney is adorable!!!


Haha I appreciate it. I love that guy it is hard to remamber when he was that tiny.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

mcm that dog is adorable! I love that lanky puppy stage at about 4 months. <3


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

here is cheza 



























just chilled out with Lucy round 6weeks lol










and she is still a pup here is a more recent face shot at 5months


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Here's a few of Bullet at about 3 weeks, I know, way too young, but that's why I got him, cause the guy who had him had no idea what he was doing with him. Anyways, here's the cuteness!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

awwww bullet is so stinkin cute!!!!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I have no shortage of baby-Loki pictures, enjoy:


----------



## PP Kano (Oct 14, 2010)

This is my pup she doesn't have a name yet. She is 3 weeks old here.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I think I may have to come to this thread every work morning to cheer me up lol


----------



## A-Train (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

WOOOOOO PUPPIES!!!

I have loads of pics of mine and my brothers.




























i gotz big teefs


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

here is my lil cutie pie kaos tay tay fat fat kitty kitty!!!! now I cannot even hold him like a baby at 70lbs
















Hes been a lil fat his whole life
I have none of my Ice baby but he was the cutest lil white baby ever!!! I will have to scan some into my puter one day!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

aww, all the puppers look so darn cute! here is Riley as a Babeh

2weeks old


































3weeks old









4weeks old

















7weeks old

















7 months









i can keep going but i will stop at 7 weeks.

I will have to dig up Baby spazz photos of when she was smaller...but here is one for now of her at 4 months









and her now at 8 months


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

hehe i LOVE spaz!


----------



## CLIPSbarondavis (Oct 18, 2010)

*Hope this works!*

This is Baron Davis: Sorry if the pics are big, I'm not sure of the size.

First one is the car ride back to my house. Second is him meeting my parent's Golden Retriever. Third is him sleeping on me. Fourth is just sleeping. Fifth is him smilin'







































.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

what an adorable pup! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

All these pups are sooooooo cute. I have no idea what Bruno looked like as a lad. :/
I bet he was a looker though!

The only pup pics I have were of MoMo.










yes,she saw the cat and peed. thankfully it was on her pad~


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

Keona at 6 weeks old
















8 weeks
















3 months


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Ava










Bogart










Bogart and Littermate's










Ava and Littermate's



















Ava and Marty


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

OMG I'm sooo loving all the puppy pictures!!!!


----------



## A-Train (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

Ellis


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

Sidney! 13 weeks
she is a bit small for her age


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

more sidney


----------



## Adison (Oct 3, 2009)

heres mine almost 4 weeks old


----------



## pivaralgs300 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Sage as a pup 6 months and Pepper at 4 years*

My two baby girls!! Sage the rednose at 6 months and Pepper the bluenose at 4 years of age...


----------



## TheStunnah (Oct 13, 2010)

ahhhhh I LOVE PUPPIES!!!...
Cant Wait To Get My Nxt Puppy!!..EVERYONES PUPPIES ARE SOOOOOO DAMN CUTE!!

Here is my girl

Stunnah & Her Sister 8 Weeks

























9 Weeks


----------



## Rondacker (Jan 12, 2010)

I love this one praying "I hope I can fill that collar some day"


----------



## Rondacker (Jan 12, 2010)

ames said:


> I think I may have to come to this thread every work morning to cheer me up lol


Yeah, Ditto!
I'm a bit misty though, how time does fly!


----------



## Rondacker (Jan 12, 2010)

How time flies!
Cooper when we first got him +/- 8-weeks.
















He quickly became an arm full..








A couple of months..








A seat full..








I could go on and on..I have more pics of Cooper than of my kids..:hammer:


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

awww! cooper is so freakin cute!


----------



## sumo (Jan 25, 2010)

heres some sumo puppy pics.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I just got this one from a friend, i dont even remember it being taken


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Rondacker said:


> I love this one praying "I hope I can fill that collar some day"


That's funny, we actually called that picture "Dreams of Gradeur". The dog that belongs to that collar just passed away yesterday and that little pup (who is now 3 years old) has a big collar to fill so to speak.


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Maggie at 7-8 weeks old.


----------



## slinky (Oct 12, 2009)

this is Zeba on the day i got her. she's about 5 weeks in this pic..and almost 2 years old now.


----------



## lawrence_tbs (Dec 18, 2009)

here's my "KIA"

before









after


----------



## Dead End Aircooled (Oct 1, 2010)

Weasel, eight weeks old, hanging out at the Volkswagen show 7/10.


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

just a head shot at a month or so I think










this is about 5-6 months


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Oh man I got puppy pics for dayyyyyssss!
Gehud








Lil Mom and Bee








Bee, Lil Mom and Snoop








Bee, Snoop, Lil Mom, Optimus Prime, Obi Wan and Faith litter of 2008
















Bee








Lil Mom








Faith








Zenith, Optimus, Bee and Lil Mom








Optimus








Baby Bee








Baby Slim








Baby Dumae 







*​


----------



## bigworm (Aug 29, 2010)

My boss at about five months


----------



## purplengoldblooded (Nov 5, 2010)

*Here's Maya with her favorite polarized sunglasses*

Her at 5 months


----------



## jpetrilla (Nov 6, 2010)

*Sonny @ 7 weeks*

Here's Sonny my first Pit.


----------



## luckyX3 (Nov 6, 2010)

my red nose pit lucky


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

*Whitman!*

Man, there are so many gorgeous puppies in this thread! I just want to grab every single one of them and hug the bajeezus out of them! Lol!

Well I got my boy Whit when he was about 8 weeks and he's 7 months now.

First day @ 8 weeks










Had to censor it because he's underage 










3 months. "Play with me poppa!"










4 months










Zzz @ 5 months










6 months










7 months


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

My new baby!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

Athena and Penut at how ever old (they were foster dogs)


----------

